# Ground source heat pump



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got this email


On May 18, 2012, the government strengthened the regulation of vertical closed loop drilling for geothermal systems to protect public safety and the environment by making Ontario Regulation 98/12 (Ground Source Heat Pumps) under the Environmental Protection Act. 

The new regulation requires anyone constructing new or altering, replacing or extending existing vertical closed loop geothermal systems that extend or will extend more than 5 metres below the level of the original ground surface to obtain an Environmental Compliance Approval (ECA) from the Ministry of the Environment.

To assist applicants, the Ministry is providing the attached Instructions to explain to applicants what the Ministry takes into account when evaluating an ECA application for ground source heat pumps . 

Attached is the O.Reg. 98/12 ECA Application Form and instruction titled “Instructions for Completing an Application for an Environmental Compliance Approval for Vertical Closed Loop Ground Source Heat Pumps”.

The Ministry has scheduled a stakeholder technical briefing session on Thursday June 14th, 2012 from 9am to 12pm. The session is being held at the Timothy Eaton Memorial Church located in 230 St. Clair West, Room 107, Toronto. To participate in this session, please confirm your participation with Shareen Han at shareen.han @ontario.ca. or 416-314-8216. Additional sessions will be scheduled for the week of June 18th. In the meantime, the attached Application Form and draft Instructions can be used to proceed with an O.Reg. 98/12 ECA application.

For further details on Regulation 98/12, please visit the e-Laws website at http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_120098_e.htm

Sincerely,

Doris Dumais
Director, Environmental Approvals Access and Service Integration Branch
Ministry of the Environment

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------

